# Is AV123.com ok now



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone had any dealings with av123.com lately. I know last year they had a lot of complaints. Anywhere from not ever getting a product and no refund to getting the product but have it out on them shortly after.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The prez of AV123 has some serious problems: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-news/26385-mark-schifter-av123-indicted.html

As far as how that affects them shipping products, I can't say, but i personally wouldn't send them any money. Even if you can get your product, supports seems to be a huge question mark at this point.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are aware of this press release from the Colorado Attorney General?

I am not sure if or how this might affect AV123, but I believe it would be the reason for the complaints.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I truly hope and pray that those who money being held for Speakers that have yet to be built or sadly in some cases, even gone into production that all is made right. 

It really is a sad story as AV123 really had a dedicated fanbase and some very attractive Speakers. The problems with Plate Amplifiers on the MFW-15 are quite troubling. I really hope the redesigned Plate Amplifier has solved the high incidence of failure. 

This is saying nothing of those who have paid thousands of Dollars for Speakers that have yet to be delivered. Hopefully, this will be rectified promptly.

If all of the internal issues can be resolved, I really think Customers will return. Considering how astounding the pricing was for their wares, I always questioned how it was possible. 

I really am pulling for the Company to survive. There are so many Owners out there that I would hate to see there no longer being available Product Support.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I can allways count on the shack for great advice and guidance. I had been in contact with av123.com about there great deal they have on the X-Static series and they assured me that if I paid by friday that the product would ship out that following monday. I guess you can promise anything to get the sale. I even had convinced myself that the problems with this company were in the past and that they could not stay in business with some of the bad business practies that I have read.

I guess I need to overlook how great a deal it is, since I mite not ever get the product if they were to file bankruptcy or something. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I would be interested in having a sticky or a forum to discuss bad suppliers to warn members here about.

I have one I'm about to go to court with in California. Long story, but do not buy anything from Directbuyelectronics. Ever! Hard lesson learned.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We have exactly that, Jason. We have the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information Forum with hundreds of vendors listed. If there is not a thread for the vendor that you need just create one. There is a link to each of these threads from the listing for each in the main Vendor Listings so that people can see the comments of others regarding each. If there are significant poor experiences that we know about we do not bother to list them in the main Vendor Listing and do not recommend them to members.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Guess I should've checked first, but thanks for the information. I should've known you guys would be on top of it. I'll have to post there. Thanks, Leonard.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I direct people to not do business with them. The accusations are very serious. Keeping money from a charitable cause. Promising products and not delivering are some of the accusations.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not recommended on of their products since joining. Far too many concerns to do so in good faith.
Again, I hope that soon there will be transparency where there is now fog.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jamoon (Mar 23, 2010)

Such a shame....I have followed these guys for a few years and actually visited the facility in Longmont, CO. last June. I had the pleasure of spending the afternoon with Kyle...I was like a kid spending time in the Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory. I ended up buying the x-static, x-omni, x-voce and one 15 mfw sub home theater package about six months ago...promptly shipped and arriving in perfect condition one day early...I can truly say: this system simply rocks!!! I was lucky to get the "new mfw" and it has performed flawlessly. Being the snoop I am, I knew of the issues surrounding AV123...all but the raffle stuff. This one took me by suprize...I also knew that I would be upgrading with the Skiing Ninja and knew where I could find Danny Richie and Seaton if needed...so parts are not a problem even if warranty is...not a major concern for me because I can't leave ANYTHING stock including the wife. I am sorry for the people that feel ripped off, I hope the new owners step up and make it right. I have to agree with your caution statement concerning AV123, just feel very lucky to have apparently got a very good run of their stuff. In stock form with minor tweaks the system will bring tears during bd "Dave Matthews at Radio City"...simply stunning....to me anyway! For anyone that is not afraid to "do it yourself" I wouldn't be one bit afraid to pick up a used piece when you see it...wonderful foundation to work from. Mark has stepped down, I hope the rest of them well....


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Well I couldn't pass on a super great deal on the clearance of the ELT 525 line. I purchased 11 speakers total for my 11.2 surround. 8 towers and 3 centers, 1 center to be used as a center the other 2 will be the front height left and right. Order them on a Friday, received them the following Friday.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats, sounds like they are shipping much faster than they used to. Let us know how they sound.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

WoW!! I swear I have not been gone that long!! Holly SMACKS!!! AV123 did it again. What is wrong with them folks over there is Colorado??

I used to own both the MFW15 & a center channel from them. Sold both and never had any problem unloading these. They do make some purdy speaker cabinets


----------

